# $$$  for vintage Headbadges



## barneyguey (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2017)

@catfish might be able to help. V/r Shawn


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 8, 2017)

I'll check my stock, those alone would make a nice collection. Some high dollar ones in there.


----------



## catfish (Feb 8, 2017)

I''m going to say more than 500. There maybe a lot that are unknown.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 8, 2017)

catfish said:


> I''m going to say more than 500. There maybe a lot that are unknown.



I think so also. I have found nearly 200 and find more almost every day. It would be cool to put together a list. Everyone sold them.  Are you a fellow Guitar Player? Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 8, 2017)

aasmitty757 said:


> I'll check my stock, those alone would make a nice collection. Some high dollar ones in there.



That would be great Catfish. I'd love that. I am obsessed with finding as many Badges as possible to go with the Schwinn names I have found. Thank you. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 8, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> That would be great Catfish. I'd love that. I am obsessed with finding as many Badges as possible to go with the Schwinn names I have found. Thank you. Barry



Hey Shawn, You must be the Guru Pete told me about? Barry


----------



## Dgoldman (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey guys, I just bought a 36 C model Schwinn. It's my first bike and I'm trying to learn as much about it as possible. Have you guys seen or heard of this badge? Wyeth Standard Hardware & Co. just thought I would ask. Robbie


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 8, 2017)

Dgoldman said:


> Hey guys, I just bought a 36 C model Schwinn. It's my first bike and I'm trying to learn as much about it as possible. Have you guys seen or heard of this badge? Wyeth Standard Hardware & Co. just thought I would ask. Robbie
> 
> View attachment 420319



Hey there, Wyeth Hardware was a Wholesale Distributer for Schwinn bikes.  Here are photos I have.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 10, 2017)

aasmitty757 said:


> I'll check my stock, those alone would make a nice collection. Some high dollar ones in there.



Sounds great. I'll look forward to it. Thank you. Barry


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 11, 2017)

How about Peoria king . I'm from Peoria Illinois and I know they had these for a short period of time


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> How about Peoria king . I'm from Peoria Illinois and I know they had these for a short period of time  View attachment 421392



Hello, I do have a couple of those Badges. They are cool looking. How much? Barry


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 11, 2017)

Sorry I misread the post. It's not for sale.


----------



## barneyguey (May 14, 2017)

bump


----------



## hoofhearted (May 15, 2017)

*

Barry ... let us not forget those Schwinn
badges issued to Schwinn-Built, teen's-
era bicycles.

..... patric

I like the direction you are going in your
search .........*

*

 Teen's Era Schwinn Cherokee badge.  (NFS)*


----------



## hoofhearted (May 15, 2017)

*

The taller, CHICYCO badge is huge ... and has 
a few features than are different from it's 1920's
counterpart.*

*

   ( NFS )



 *


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 29, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 17, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Hello Guys! I'm looking for Bicycle Badges Cash $$$ Paid
> Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
> Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
> I'm always looking for any cool Badges that catch my eye.
> ...



Merry Christmas!

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 7, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 16, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 17, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 18, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for Bicycle Badges Cash $$$ Paid
Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any cool Badges that catch my eye.

Here's a sample!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 22, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 24, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for Schwinn Bicycle Badges Cash $$$ Paid
Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any cool Badges that catch my eye.

Here's a sample of some stuff I'm looking for!


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 19, 2018)

bump


----------



## Chris631 (Mar 20, 2018)

pm me if interested


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 20, 2018)

Chris631 said:


> View attachment 774023 pm me if interested



Thank you! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 24, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry

Feb 8, 2017
Last edited: Mar 18, 2018


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 29, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 13, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *The taller, CHICYCO badge is huge ... and has
> a few features than are different from it's 1920's
> counterpart.*
> 
> ...



Patric
Do you remember how tall the Chicyco badges are? You say the large one is huge. I put you're photos in the book and would like to include the size also.  Thanks Patric, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 16, 2019)

bump


----------



## Velo-dream (Apr 19, 2019)

look here :

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/12-very-nice-headbadges-for-sale.150207/


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks for pointing that out. You never know. Barry

I looked at those a while ago, they look like a bunch of repops, and foreign repops to boot.


----------



## barneyguey (May 15, 2019)

Bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 29, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 23, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 26, 2020)

bump


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 26, 2020)

You have one of these?  Relay bicycles, Reading, PA.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello, how are you? No I don't have one of those. Were thy found on Schwinn bicycles?


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 26, 2020)

It looks like that's a late 1800's to early 1900's badge. Barry


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 27, 2020)

Relay was a manufacturer, not related to Schwinn at all.  You can find some info on Google.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 27, 2020)

Thank you and have a great day. Barry


----------

